# baitcasting reels from dicks



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

I am in need of some helpn which baitcasting reel to buy.
I am not a huge fan of dicks, however I have a $150 gift card and I need a new reel. I have a price range of $250 or so. the reels I have taken an interest to are as follows.
1)quantum smoke pt
2)shimano curado 300e
3)lews tournament pro speed spool 
4)abu garcia revo sx

The reel will be splitting its time between a st croix avid and a fenwick MH 6'6
I will primarily be using this reel as a general bass fishing setup and i will target saugeye with it on occasion. 
I would appreciate all information and actual experience with these reels and your opinion on which one is the best choice.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I would see if they have any of the Curado 100Es left. the 300s are pretty large for what you're looking for. The 100s should be cheaper also


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

im a saltwater fisher, and i bought a fleuger from them that died after my first use in the bay. but ive heard great things about the curado. i personally love shimano products and have heard they have great customer service. i know a guy who has used a curado for about 8yrs now with no problem. i cant speak for the others, but i know the curado has gotten good reviews.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm a quantum guy and love them, but I tried out a new lews last fall and it blew me away! Way smoother than any reel i've ever used. It was the speed spool tournament which I believe retails for $150. It will be the next reel I buy. The reviews on www.tacklewarehouse.com are really good. Check them out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought a Lews last year that I am very satisfied with. If I remember, it cost less than all those others on your list too.


----------



## bassinbrownie (Mar 9, 2012)

I've owned just about every reel except for the steez and any lews, but I'm stuck on the revo sx. The curado is right there with it though

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

My curados are about the same age 8-9 years. While I do clean and take care of them...they are tanks!!! Question...Do you like fast reels? While I have not bought a new reel in awhile...I never liked to throw deeper diving cranks on higher ratio reels...It never felt right and seemed like it was more work....If you are fishing jerkbaits, burning spinnerbaits, ripping rattle traps through grass, or other techniques where quick line pick up is important, the higher ratio is a good way to go, but if your are looking at throwing deeper diving crankbaits for Bass or Saugeye...I would consider a lower gear ratio... Disclaimer is this may be my personal preference coming into play and folks may disagree...Bottom Line Curado's are an excellent buy and will last. Mine have more hours on them your average fisherman and they have stood up to it...Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have Curados and like them. I agree the 300 is pretty large for what you would need.

Take a look at the Polaris Dicks if you haven' I believe they had some Curado 50e's left for a pretty decent price. That was a month or so ago.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

I know you want to use the gift card but I have different advice. Get on ebay and find some good deals on 2011 and earlier curado 200e7's. I've heard mixed reviews on the new curados. They changed the line up quite a bit for this year.

Then use the gift card for tackle throughout the year or other stuff you might need.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Ever since I got my first Lew's I have been changing completely over to them. They are the best reel and way underpriced for the quality IMO. Even the basic speed one for $99 is awesome, although I do prefer the tourney ones. You would not be disappointed in a Lew's reel.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies so far! I have been leaning toward the lews or revo a little bit as after seeing the shimanos in person, though they seem to be great reels, they feel a little too ordinary sitting in my hand. 
As far as the speed I don't mind faster reels as I don't throw a lot of deep diving cranks.
I am going to check to make sure dicks has the lews in lefty as they don't have the revos.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

camaroman said:


> I am in need of some helpn which baitcasting reel to buy.
> I am not a huge fan of dicks, however I have a $150 gift card and I need a new reel. I have a price range of $250 or so. the reels I have taken an interest to are as follows.
> 1)quantum smoke pt
> 2)shimano curado 300e
> ...


i have used every reel brand you show. i love the old fenwicks,but not sure of the newer ones.same with s.c.
i love my lews reels, and they've been around forever. my second choice is the shimanos (calcutta 200 7bb) i have about 4 garcias and they seem to last forever.. i sold my quantums though.. i swapped everything to LH retrieve.. good luck..


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

If you want to look up the Pflueger President line and decide you are interested, I would gladly trade a new one that I have for that $150 Dicks card. I need lures more than I need the reel.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Never touched one but I'd recommend the Tourny Lews, me likes it! 




Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

last baitcaster i bought was that daiwa twitching dealie. man, what a piece of crap. lasted me about 6mo before a plastic piece started malfunctioning...not allowing me to click the spool when i started reeling. turns out it was a design flaw.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

I WAS very much leaning towards the Lews reel but after calling dicks, they only carry this reel in Right hand retrieve. I am so disappointed!
They only have the quantum smoke and the shimano curado in LH.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

just so you know, dicks offered to order me a part. said if any of their stores carry it, they could order. i posted above too. i love my shimano's for fresh and saltwater. i use braid and a flourocarbon for a shock, and i love it. (calcutta 200) own 2 of these and their left handed..


----------



## joshie126 (Mar 30, 2006)

i have a Pflueger President and love it . best reel iv had. tryin a lews this year. iv heard good things about them. just got one the other nite. gonna try it out tomorrow.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

I ended up selling my gift cards and getting the Lews online. I have only had a chance to use it for an hour or so but it is amazing. I like it a lot better than any other reel i own, a few of them being a bit more expensive. i cannot explain it but the reel feels just right in my hand.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i just put the $99 lews through it's paces fri. and sun. it very well may be the best reel i've ever owned!!! landed a 40+lb grass carp on highlandtown with it and the drag was solid and smooth with no flex or weak feeling what so ever. you can really bomb a small crankbait with it and never once had a backlash. it's gonna hurt to replace 12 more quantums with lews, but i'm convinced i found my new love!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i also landed several bass with it over those 2 days, but i don't think they gave it near the test of that big carp.....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

the new rod and reel is behind my left elbow. the Lews is paired with a shimano crucial 7' med. hvy. crankin' rod. very light combo!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

check out your local wally world i saw the pflueger president on sale at mine for like 45 or 50 bux


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

Revo sx! the reel casts like a champ and doest backlash. plus i thing theres a mail in rebate for it now.


----------



## mymaria (Mar 21, 2012)

I use quantums on all my St croix rods and love them. IMO they are the best reels for the money.


----------

